# Driving School - ???????????????



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

gmnty4 said:


> Thinking about going to Driving school been reading quite a bit about it on this board - Whats the deal - how much ? How do you find it? What do they teach you?


Yeah, back to the original question.

I think you should just try it once at least, and see how you like it. We can tell you about driving schools all day, but our opinions will be biased (after all, this is the track forum), and there is only one way for you to find out. I got hooked the first time I went, but after maybe a year of constant persuation I was only able to get one of my friends to go with me to a driving school.


----------



## JonW (Jan 6, 2002)

Galun said:


> I think you should just try it once at least, and see how you like it.


Before I did my first one I was warned: Don't do it if you're not prepared to make it a big part of your life. It's addictive and very expensive.

I didn't believe the warnings. Just thought it might be an interesting, and possible fun, experience. And here I am, many track days later, totally hooked and in the market for a dedicated track car. :bigpimp:

Go for it- great fun! :thumbup:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

JonW said:


> Before I did my first one I was warned: Don't do it if you're not prepared to make it a big part of your life. It's addictive and very expensive.
> 
> I didn't believe the warnings. Just thought it might be an interesting, and possible fun, experience. And here I am, many track days later, totally hooked and in the market for a dedicated track car. :bigpimp:
> 
> Go for it- great fun! :thumbup:


The FREE events (e.g., Mazda Rev-It-Up and BMW Precision Driving Experience) are a good way to either confirm a person won't like it... or start the corruption.... :eeps:

this way they don't spend any money and thrash someone else's car... if they don't like it.... no big whoop.... nobody's out a ton of $$.... if they do like it.... woohoo... watch out.... :eeps:


----------

